# Any band interested in a FREE CD artwork design?



## doppelgangers (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all!

My name is Mayte C. Goñi and I'm a freelance graphic designer and illustrator from Spain. I've been working as full-time freelance designer the last 3 years but now I'm trying to specialize a part of my business in designing artwork for metal bands. 

My work can be viewed at Freelance 3D & graphic design / Diseño grafico y audiovisual freelance 

I'm not new at this, I've done paid designs for bands and many clients from different areas before, but I never had the opportunity to design for a metal band, which is the style of music that I REALLY enjoy so now I want to prepare a portfolio a bit more specialized for that.

So, for that reason, I'm offering a very limited offer for interested bands: from today until next Sunday I'm offering 2 FREE and custom album artwork design for 2 different bands. Those who are interested, please fill this form to apply: Free CD Artwork LIMITED offer (for metal bands). 

I will choose the two more interesting proposals (creatively speaking or / and those that provide me more opportunities to promote my work) and I'll create a completely free and quality artwork for a CD cover for online promotion or printing. 

This is a limited offer, when the 2 free covers are finished I'll post the final design here and I'll continue offering my designer services but I will no longer working for free.

Any style is welcome but for the cover I would prefer dark or horror concepts. 

Questions or comments here or by private message. Interested bands, please apply filling the form: Free CD Artwork LIMITED offer (for metal bands)


----------

